# Betterbee under new ownership !



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if the change of ownership will effect my feelings about this company, who has a very poor reputation on this board, my own dealings with then was less that favorable*. See supplier feed back in the stick post*. If the new owners didn't change the staff I'm afraid they will still be the same company.

Betterbee, Inc., a wholesale and retail beekeeping supply business located in Greenwich, NY, is pleased to announce the sale of its business assets to Northeast Center for Beekeeping, LLC and its principals, Dr. Chris Cripps and Dr. Joe Cali. Northeast Center for Beekeeping, LLC will operate under the Betterbee name at its current location at 8 Meader Road, Greenwich, NY. 

A beekeeper for more than 25 years, Chris is a veterinarian by training. He started working with bees in the mid-1980s when he obtained his Boy Scout beekeeping merit badge in pursuit of his Eagle Award. While an undergraduate at Cornell University, Chris studied under the legendary bee biologist, the late Dr. Roger Morse. Later, while attending The Ohio State University College of Veterinary Medicine, he worked as a bee inspector for Franklin and Delaware Counties. Dr. Cripps joined Battenkill Veterinary Bovine, P.C. in Greenwich, NY in 1995. Since moving to Greenwich, Chris has kept several hives, provided pollination services, and retailed honey at local markets. Active in the Boy Scouts, Chris resides in Greenwich with his wife Sarah and daughter Amelia.

Joe began beekeeping in 1972. A veterinarian by training, he co-founded the Battenkill Veterinary practice in Greenwich, NY and oversaw the growth of the practice to three clinics until stepping down from full-time veterinary work in 2005. Over the past seven years, Dr. Cali has spent time working on conservation projects in Central and South America and the Caribbean. During that time, he has also grown his personal apiary and developed a keen interest in nucs and sustainable beekeeping in the Northeast. Joe resides in Argyle, NY with his wife Pamela.

Former co-owner Margaret Stevens , whose late husband Bob Stevens founded Betterbee on the family farm in Greenwich, NY in September, 1979 comments: âI warmly and enthusiastically welcome the new owners of Betterbee, who will continue Betterbeeâs tradition of emphasis on innovation, beekeeping education, and production of products beneficial to the environment. For over thirty-three years, Betterbee has continued to grow and serve the beekeeping community thanks to the expertise and hard work of its staff and managersâbeginning with its founders and continuing to our son Justin and daughter-in-law Erica in the past few years. Iâm confident that Joe and Chris will continue this rich history and that Betterbeeâs customers will benefit from their expertise in beekeeping and long-standing connection with the New York beekeeping community.â

âBetterbee has been an important partner in the local communityâ said Chris and Joe. âWe are proud to have this opportunity to continue the tradition of education, innovation and service that Betterbee has brought to beekeeping. We are passionate about beekeeping and we look forward to serving our fellow beekeepers for many years to come.â

 Al


----------

